# People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

I'd just thought I'd post this up for some of the few people out there that have this brake. To me I never liked the Wilwood Polymatrix pads so I've been doing a search on brake pad numbers...
Just call up the company or what ever company that you get your stuff from and ask for these parts. Thse are the part numbers, not sure if most companies run it this way....but most of these are part numbers to the Dynalite style pad. You just have to find the compound type to get what you want...
Orginal Wilwood pad#:7112
Ferodo pad#: FRP502
Porterfield#: 4”stockcar
Hawk#: HB100.F.480 (with cotterpin and Hawk HPS pad)
- Hawk pads are kind of werid. Took me a while to find this info.
-- *HB100* refers to Pad style
-- *F* Compound type
-- *480* is the thickness of the pad 
EBC Green Stuff#: DP2010 (Bridgebolt), DP2001 (Cotter Pin)
EBC Red Stuff#: DP3010C (BridgeBolt), DP3001C (Cotter Pin)
Performanc Friction#: 7752/12
Raybestos#:R302/12
Hope this helps people out there. If there is anyone out there that has extra part numbers post them up. Really looking for these:
Carbotech Bobcats
Axxis/PBR Ultimate



_Modified by bmxp at 8:49 PM 10-8-2005_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (bmxp)*

bump for the few of us out there with the Dynalites... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beau (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (bmxp)*

Which Dynalite do you have?


----------



## buickbeast (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_bump for the few of us out there with the Dynalites... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was just curious how you liked the dynalites? Do you know the weight difference between them and the stock calipers?


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (buickbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buickbeast* »_I was just curious how you liked the dynalites? Do you know the weight difference between them and the stock calipers?

From what I've herd...the dynalite II's are 20-30 lbs per corner...it's a light caliper...but it does the job. Can't remember too much from the stock brakes. But to lose a little weight and from what I remember from the stock brakes it do a slightly better job. OEM brakes aren't bad for most applications. I just got my dynalite II for a smoking deal...practicly free...swaping of parts....my injen intake for my friends AEM, my stock brakes setup for his wilwood setup, and then my 20mm H&R spacers.

_Quote, originally posted by *beau_layman* »_Which Dynalite do you have?

I have the Billet Dynalite II. The one in the RPI kit. I have the 11.3" kit. I belive the difference between the 11/11.3" and the 13" is just the thickness of the rotor used...hence a slightly wider caliper for the 13"....


_Modified by bmxp at 10:11 PM 10-7-2005_


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (bmxp)*

Hmm.. Good information.... I don't know of anymore pads at all but these are good to know


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (I heart beavers)*

if any one can find me a carbotech catalog and a axxis/pbr catalog i'd probably be able to find those.


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (bmxp)*

anyone know what et is needed to clear this set up i plan on grabing a pair soon


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (cool white98)*

my friend had stock 15" avus's on his wilwoods and he said they cleared...I have some bbs rx-ii's from a wolfsburg and you'd probably need a 5mm to clear....


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (bmxp)*

You guys using the Dynalites that are red that RPI lists as an upgrade?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (16vracer)*

I nice pic of what can be done for under 800bucks..


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (Scooter98144)*

Scott, where did you buy the calipers from?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: People with Wilwood Dynalite Brakes (Feanor)*

What size are the rotors and which calipers?


----------

